# ag exemption?



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Depends upon the town or county. I have signed $1.00 a year lease for bee yards in NY. This allowed the land owner to claim that land as ag use and therefore get the deduction on his property taxes. You will need to ask.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Adam, any idea what the difference is?

How many did you have to locate there? What happens when you discontinue an apiary? Do they lose the exemption?


----------



## txsbman (Oct 4, 2011)

Avalon, the short answer is; yes you can get an ag exemption in Texas. The long answer is that there are several conditions that have to be met; multiple hives, apiary registration....

I did some research on this for the Dino-Bee club in Glen Rose. If you send me your email, I'll send you the materials for Texas ag exemption.

Mike


----------



## Stanisr (Aug 25, 2010)

Check with your county extension agent to find out how many hive you must maintain on your property in order to qualify. If you do you will have to file farm tax showing profit and loss to the IRS. When it is all said and done, it may not be worth it.


----------



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

Here's an old thread on this. For WI, the apparent rule is you must have 50 hives. It's obviously going to vary by state. http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?227764-Property-tax-agricultural-exemption-for-bees


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

In wa you can do an ag exemption it is the undoing that is the issue. Call your tax man. You also need to show 200$ per acre in gross revenue each year.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

Avalon, here is what the TX apiary inspector says:
http://tais.tamu.edu/newsletter/pdf/August 2011 Newsletter.pdf


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

I spoke to Paul Jackson last year and he told me all the same steps on the phone that mentioned in his article. What I have discovered since then is, there was a bill drafted in the 82nd legislature, but it never made it to the floor. It was later added as an attachment to SB-1 (a budget finance bill) in the special session immediately after the regular session. It was signed by the Gov, and became effective on 1/1/2012. As Paul stated, it is in the Tax code, word for word. The property has to be between 5 and 20 ac. In Texas, 6+ hives is considered an apiary.

The undoing. If you sell the property or change it's use, you are liable for back taxes for the previous 5 years + interest.


----------

